# which 8" woofer for some deep bass



## Z-Roc (Mar 22, 2012)

I have 3- 8" woofer set-up box please let me know thanks


----------



## rideit (Nov 20, 2011)

If it's ported, Sundown SA-8's will crush with the right power.


----------



## Z-Roc (Mar 22, 2012)

this box is sealed and where can you buy them from thanks


----------



## eltico7213 (Oct 26, 2011)

whats the sealed box enclosure volume.? the sa-8s are incredible, but even the alpine swr-8 do great in free-air, sealed or even ported.


----------



## rideit (Nov 20, 2011)

However, the SA-8's are DEFINITELY not reccomended for sealed.


----------



## eltico7213 (Oct 26, 2011)

they SAY, that the sa-8 could work in a .28 sealed... but thats doing it no justice... 

just throw in an aero in that box and let it breathe.! lol


----------

